# Railway sleepers in outdoor animal enclosures



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey folks, just wondering if anyone knows if railway sleepers would be safe to use in outdoor enclosures? Building new homes for skunks, raccoons, meerkats, possums etc and was going to use the sleepers to create a solid base around the perimeters to build the enclosures on top of 
Thanks!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

We use the new ones, they are tanalised and should last for ages. I wouldn't use the old tarred ones though. Ebay is a good place to get sleepers : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd say they should be fine. 

Even though they're captive bred they're still essentially wild animals rather than domestic animals. If they were roaming around outside it's unlikely they'd be coming across brand new recently laid sleepers on every train track they're about to run over.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Flip I'm worried now, do you think the oil tarred ones would be safe? None of my animals chew wood. I could take extra measures to not let them have access to the wood I suppose.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

suity said:


> Flip I'm worried now, do you think the oil tarred ones would be safe? None of my animals chew wood. I could take extra measures to not let them have access to the wood I suppose.


 It's only my personal opinion, we had to buy our sleepers so we chose new ones. I know that you are not supposed to use the old fashioned reclaimed ones for veggie beds as the chemicals that leach out are not very pleasant. If you already have them you may as well use them.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Flip... I've been doing a bit of reading tonight and everyone says they're toxic, they leach out creosote and oil over time :S. Can anyone confirm they definitely wouldn't be okay? I have just ordered 300 of them... I assumed they would be safe as I've seen them used with ponds and flowerbeds :S. Hopefully I can cancel the order.

Can anyone give me a similar alternative, something of the same size, price and durability. But safe.

Also does anyone know an animal safe wood preservative??


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Buy new ones..lots of choice on ebay.

***£15 Brand new Railway sleepers £15*** | eBay


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks  so the new ones don't contain creosote or oil?


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, most are tanalised but I believe that this is a safe treatment. Certainly if they are ok for childrens play areas they should be ok for animals, the old sleepers were not treated with any other purpose than to make them long lasting for railway lines.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Brilliant... I got the order cancelled and the guy was able to source us some tanalised sleepers... only £11 each :O so have almost 400 arriving this afternoon


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a really good idea - thanks for this thread suity!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Love sleepers in garden, excellent!


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

We got 150 today just to start us off  can't wait to get building! Thanks so much for all the help, and for saving me from making a costly mistake!


----------



## DJC776 (Jan 4, 2008)

Where did you get the sleepers fm please? Did £11 include carriage?

Thanks


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

I got them in Northern Ireland mate and it did include delivery... but I think I got a huge discount because I am buying so many and because this is for an animal sanctuary... I think they're closer to £21 each normally...


----------



## DJC776 (Jan 4, 2008)

cheers


----------

